# Desert Eagle



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay i recently read a review on the desert eagle and i was shocked to read that it is actually one of the few handguns designed to be used as an anti vehicle firearm ... My question to you is in comparison to say a smith and wesson what would be the power difference and how much would it cost me?


----------



## Omar B (Jun 2, 2011)

I cannot comment on cost because the Eagle is constantly being refined.  As for its power, the internals have more in common with you rifle than your handgun.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 2, 2011)

DE in which caliber?

Seriously, it's more marketing hype than anything else.  A given caliber, with a given load, in a given bbl length will always generate the same muzzle velocity and the same muzzle energy.

A .357 Mag. launched from a 1911 variant with a 6" bbl generates exactly the same energy as a .357 Mag launched from a DE.  Same with all the other calibers offered.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 2, 2011)

lklawson said:


> Seriously, it's more marketing hype than anything else. A given caliber, with a given load, in a given bbl length will always generate the same muzzle velocity and the same muzzle energy.


 
Exactly.  

We're talking about handgun calibers here, not rifle calibers.  Handguns are feeble vehicle stoppers at best, and you're not going to gain anything in terms of power, from shooting a .44 magnum or .50 AE from a Desert Eagle, versus shooting a .44 magnum from a S&W 629 revolver (of similar barrel length) or a .500 S&W chambered revolver (assuming power levels are similar).  

Where you may gain some benefit, though, is in recoil reduction, since much of the recoil generated by the powerful cartridges gets soaked up when working the action of the semiautomatic handgun, and that the gun itself weighs a good bit.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Jun 2, 2011)

a friend of mine owns a .357 which i must say feels like a beast when you use it within a safe controlled environment... but i still want to do a comparison and wanna get my hands on a DE because yeah they have sorta hyped it up to look pretty cool. Thats why i wanna find out.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 2, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> a friend of mine owns a .357 which i must say feels like a beast when you use it within a safe controlled environment... but i still want to do a comparison and wanna get my hands on a DE because yeah they have sorta hyped it up to look pretty cool. Thats why i wanna find out.


 
Firing a .357 magnum Desert Eagle is going to feel more like firing a medium load (the reduced velocity .357 magnum cartridges, such as the Remingtom Medium velocity load) .357 magnum from a 6" revolver, which is actually quite mild.  

Combine this with a really nice single action trigger pull, and you have a good manstopper that's capable of some really nice accuracy and quick followup shots.


----------



## chinto (Jun 14, 2011)

the large calibers like the .44 mag and .50  will generally go through windshields that may not be penetrated consistently by the .357 pistols at say 40M. that is about as good as it gets for anti vehicle with a pistol...  a 5.56 rifle is not a good choice either...   6.8, goes through the windshield well, but stopping the vehicle?  I would say its not enough round. 

 I would say you need a general type machine gun, M60, M240, RPK, MG42... or more to really stop a vehicle consistently .  A good full sized battle rifle in say 7.62X51 or more might get it done too. ( that is by hitting the engine compartment to kill the vehicle.... I would say a M2HB .50 BMG, or similar would be a better way to go.)


----------



## Skpotamus (Jun 16, 2011)

Desert Eagles are great to shoot, my 5'1" 120lb wife can double tap inside the 8 ring of a B27 Target with my 44 mag desert eagle at 10 yards.  Very little recoil compared to her dads 629 44mag with the same barrel length.  Does a great number on white tail deer too  

I've not shot the 357, but it's on my list of things to get (the barrel, mags and bolt are interchangeable on mine to swap calibers).  

As for anti-vehicle, well.... _possibly_.  Shooting a 50AE or a 44mag into the engine housing of some little rice burner could tear up the engine and stop the vehicle fairly quickly.  However, the only advantage the Deagle would have would be the semi-auto and recoil system makes for faster follow up shots.  Stopping a vehicle is mostly about stopping the driver, not tearing up the machine itself.  And in this case, it's all about marketing to sell a gun based on cool factor.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2011)

To me when I read the words "anti-vehicle" I envision a round that will penetrate the engine block which would mess up the internal workings and thus now it can't run anymore.  
A 9mm will penetrate a windshield and hit the driver just as good as a large caliber. But of course the effectiveness of the smaller round depends upon the range between the shooter and the windshield. 
Still, as a famous gunslinger once said: Good against remotes is one thing, good against the living... that's another.


----------



## chinto (Jun 17, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> To me when I read the words "anti-vehicle" I envision a round that will penetrate the engine block which would mess up the internal workings and thus now it can't run anymore.
> A 9mm will penetrate a windshield and hit the driver just as good as a large caliber. But of course the effectiveness of the smaller round depends upon the range between the shooter and the windshield.
> Still, as a famous gunslinger once said: Good against remotes is one thing, good against the living... that's another.


yep that is a point.... but anti-vehicle means size matters.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 17, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Still, as a famous gunslinger once said: Good against remotes is one thing, good against the living... that's another.


Well, I got it, any way.  

Kudos for finding a way to work that in to a conversation!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## searcher (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess if you have nothing else on hand it could be used to stop a vehicle, but it would not be my first choice.   If I had a choice in a handgun for stopping a vehicle, I would take the .500 S&W or a .454 Casull.     That is, if I have to choose a handgun.    If I have any choice, I would just as soon use a LAW rocket, .50 BMG, or the main gun on an M2 Bradley.      In a shoulder fired rifle, .50 Beowulf is my first option for stopping a car.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 20, 2011)

chinto said:


> yep that is a point.... but anti-vehicle means size matters.



Don't fool yourself.

Size *always* matters.


-Rob


----------



## delaford321 (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed with the above postings about caliber. I sincerely doubt anything the DE is chambered for would penetrate a block.


----------

